# ολκή = calibre, caliber



## nickel (Sep 6, 2008)

Η ερώτηση, από μια φίλη: «Αλήθεια, τι είναι ολκή;».
Ήρθε στην πιο απρόσμενη στιγμή, σε μια ήσυχη γωνιά ενός μπαρ. Στο κεφάλι μου εκείνη την ώρα βρισκόταν ένα κιλό κρασί. Οι λέξεις, οι ορισμοί, οι ετυμολογίες, είχαν πάει για βαθύ ύπνο. «Έλξη, από το έλκω». Αυτό το κομμάτι δεν θα είχε πάει ακόμα για ύπνο.

Βαλθήκαμε ύστερα όλοι να βρούμε πώς κατάντησε να λέμε «ολκής» με τη σημερινή επιτατική χρήση. Έκανα μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια: να βγήκε άραγε από φορτηγά μεγάλης ολκής; Δεν θυμόταν κανείς στην παρέα να λέγανε έτσι ποτέ τα φορτηγά. Μέσα από τη θολούρα των αναμνήσεων, μου βγήκε ένα διαμέτρημα. «Κάτι έχει να κάνει με το διαμέτρημα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η έλξη με το διαμέτρημα...». «Ίσως σου ήρθε επειδή λέμε για καλλιτέχνες μεγάλου διαμετρήματος».
Το αφήσαμε εκεί, για να το ξαναπιάσουμε σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από το οινόπνευμα και σε μικρότερη από τα λεξικά μας.

Έχει λοιπόν ενδιαφέρον. Από την έλξη, η σημασία πέρασε στο βάρος, στην προς τα κάτω ροπή της πλάστιγγας (στους αρχαίους, αυτό). Στα νεότερα χρόνια, από το βάρος της σφαίρας των παλαιών πυροβόλων, έφτασε να σημαίνει διαμέτρημα (caliber, bore of a gun). Και από το _πυροβόλο μεγάλης ολκής_, φτάσαμε στη σημερινή σημασία της σπουδαιότητας: _επίτευγμα (μεγάλης) ολκής, συγγραφέας ολκής_. Και στην ακόμα πιο συνηθισμένη κακόσημη χρήση: _απατεώνας ολκής_.

Μεταφραστικά:
high-calibre executives
an artist of the highest caliber
απατεώνας ολκής, a bigtime swindler
βλάκας ολκής, an utter fool


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2008)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τη Χημεία των γυμνασιακών μας χρόνων με τα "*ελατά *και *όλκιμα *μέταλλα", δηλαδή που γίνονται ελάσματα με τη βοήθεια του έλαστρου και σύρματα με τη βοήθεια του συρματοσύρτη.

όλκιμος -η -ο [ól<k>imos] E5 : (φυσ., τεχν., για μέταλλο) που έχει την ιδιότητα να παίρνει τη μορφή σύρματος ή νήματος με την κατάλληλη επεξεργασία· (πρβ. ελάσιμος, ελατός): Όλκιμα μέταλλα. [λόγ. < αρχ. ὅλκιμος `που απλώνει εύκολα, παχύρρευστος΄ σημδ. γαλλ. ductile]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

Και *ολκός* το μηχάνημα με το οποίο τραβιούνται τα πλοία στην ξηρά, αλλά και το αυλάκι, το ίχνος από κάτι που σέρνεται στο έδαφος.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 8, 2008)

Από κει λοιπόν και η αρχαία Δίολκος (ολκός νεών)...Τι μαθαίνει κανείς!


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, και ο εμβρυουλκός και η ρυμούλκα.

(Περιμένω να δω πόσα νήματα θα ρυμουλκηθούν στην κορυφή πάλι...)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Περιμένω να δω πόσα νήματα θα ρυμουλκηθούν στην κορυφή πάλι...)


Εννοείς από τον Ζαζούλκα;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 8, 2008)

Άρα, αφού σύμφωνα με την παροιμία (επιτρέπεται να βάζω παροιμίες ή ...υπάρχει κοπιράιτ; ), _«αν δεις καράβι στο βουνό, μ***ί θα το 'χει σύρει»_, μπορούμε να μιλάμε και για _«γκόμενες ολκής»_!

Άμα ξέφυγα πολύ, πείτε με, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2010)

Μια ακόμη λέξη που σχετίζεται με την _ολκή_ είναι και ο _εξολκέας_. Δυστυχώς όμως η έλξη τής λ. _έξω_ (και του προθήματος _έξω_-) είναι αρκετά ισχυρή ώστε τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα να είναι σχεδόν μοιρασμένα ανάμεσα στο σωστό (_εξολκέας_) και το λάθος (*_εξωλκέας_).


----------

